# Horror fans?



## distressed_romeo (May 25, 2006)

Anyone here seriously into horror books?

Some of my favourites are...

Anne Rice: Pretty much anything, but especially IWTV, Memnoch the Devil, Vittorio, and the criminally underrated Violin

Poppy Z Brite: Lost Souls (the best vampire book ever!) and Drawing Blood (her short fiction rocks too!)

Dan Simmons: Song of Kali (probably the most horrible ending ever conceived).

Clive Barker: Absolutely everything, but especially Weaveworld and the Books of Blood. Getting very impatient waiting for the Scarlet Gospels to come out.

Storm Constantine: The Grigori trilogy (if you're into the occult and ancient cultures, then you'll love this. Metal Ken, I imagine it would be right up your alley) and Thin Air (best rock star story ever!).

Thomas Ligotti: Mentioned him in another thread...seriously creepy.

HP Lovecraft: Shouldn't need much explanation. Panders to my lifelong view of the universe.

MR James: Kind of old-fashioned now, but some of his stories really freaked me out the first time I read them.


----------



## Shawn (May 25, 2006)

The only horror books I ever read were Stephen King books, The Graveyard Shift was my favorite, I like Stephen King and he lives in Bangor, Maine, about 2-3 hours north from me.


----------



## Naren (May 26, 2006)

I am a huge horror fan. I have seen literally hundreds of horror movies.

As for horror books, I've read about 5 Anne Rice books.

My favorite writer hands down would be H.P. Lovecraft. I've read every single story he's ever written (haven't read all of his poetry, though). My favorite Lovecraft stories would be: 1. Dreams In The Witch House, 2. At The Mountains Of Madness, 3. The Strange Case Of Charles Dexter Ward, 4. The Dunwich Horror, 5. Call Of Cthulhu, 6. The Rats In The Walls, 7. The Shadow Out Of Time, 8. The Whisperer In Darkness, 9. The Thing On The Doorstep, 10. Pickman's Model.

I mean, those are roughly my top 10, I might have them slightly out of order or missing a few stories I couldn't think of.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 26, 2006)

Naren said:


> haven't read all of his poetry, though


Astrophobos for the win \m/


----------



## Naren (May 26, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Astrophobos for the win \m/



Somehow "for the win" nonsense doesn't sound right when combined with Lovecraft...

I have read quite a bit of Lovecraft's poetry, just not all of it, like I have with his stories.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 26, 2006)

i guess thats just my way of saying 'it owns' lol


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 26, 2006)

Naren said:


> I am a huge horror fan. I have seen literally hundreds of horror movies.
> 
> As for horror books, I've read about 5 Anne Rice books.
> 
> ...



+1 for all of those. Add 'The Dream Quest for Unknown Kadath'...I like that one because it has kitties in it!


----------



## Naren (May 26, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> +1 for all of those. Add 'The Dream Quest for Unknown Kadath'...I like that one because it has kitties in it!



I like that one for different reasons, but it actually is pretty low on my list of Lovecraft stories because it wanders aimlessly from section to section, has no real focus (if we're honest with ourselves), has no real horrific elements (and even takes away from some really creepy passages in other stories), and stuff. Don't get me wrong. I liked it. I'm one of Lovecraft's biggest fans. It's just that Dream Quest is not one of my favorite HPL stories.

There are cats in a lot of Lovecraft's stories. Granted, "The Dream Quest For Unknown Kadath" and "The Cats of Ulthar" are the only 2 stories I can think of where cats are given human-like intelligence. "Cats" are one of the re-occuring themes in Lovecraft stories.


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 26, 2006)

I agree completely...I just think the scenes with the cats are cute. Very immature I know.

In terms of pure horror 'The Strange Case of Charles Dexter Ward' and 'Pickman's Model' must be pretty close to the top...


----------



## Naren (May 27, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> I agree completely...I just think the scenes with the cats are cute. Very immature I know.
> 
> In terms of pure horror 'The Strange Case of Charles Dexter Ward' and 'Pickman's Model' must be pretty close to the top...



The Strange Case of Charles Dexter Ward blew me away when I first read it. I love how he would just put complete "out there" things in the story that you just don't see coming. Charles Dexter Ward is a good example of that.


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 4, 2019)

I just watched and am now re-watching Midsommar. It reminds me of the old movie, The Wicker Man, which I loved.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070917/

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8772262/


----------



## chopeth (Oct 5, 2019)

I love reading horror, but nothing did anything to me until I read the book that didn't allow me to sleep for a few nights. I just finished it:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B99GVL2/?tag=sevenstringorg-20

Terrific as fvck as it deals with real events. I recommend it to everyone interested in horror or just history.


----------



## Necky379 (Oct 16, 2019)

No cheap option for that one I can find, too bad. I’ll be on the lookout I’d like to read it.

Edit: Found it for 15$ and change but I can’t understand Spanish. Is there an English version you’re aware of? I’d be interested in a physical copy.


----------



## Ozzfest (Oct 29, 2019)

Awakening of the Beast. Classic horror. Thank me later.


----------



## oppgulp (Nov 10, 2019)

Always been a big fan of Stephen King, but the last few years I have also tried to read other writers. Have been going through The Bram Stocker Award since its start in 1987 and choosing books that looks interesting.


----------



## Drew (Nov 15, 2019)

13 year bump, lol. Oh, the Internet...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Nov 15, 2019)

This book is great and one of my favorite horror books.


----------



## Ancestor (Dec 29, 2019)

The Violin was amazing. I still can't believe how great that was.



distressed_romeo said:


> Anyone here seriously into horror books?
> 
> Some of my favourites are...
> 
> Anne Rice: Pretty much anything, but especially IWTV, Memnoch the Devil, Vittorio, and *the criminally underrated Violin*


----------

